# Warning:Lloyds Pharmacy Carbon Monoxide alarm



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

Following a recent thread I have just purchased 2 of these alarms.

Under the heading "where CO alarms should not be installed"

*Do not locate this CO alarm closer than 4.5 mtrs (15 feet) from a boiler or other fuel burning heat source or fuel burning appliance like a water heater. (I cannot comply with this instruction, the truck is to small)

WARNING! DO NOT use this CO alarm in........Caravans, boats.....This CO Alarm is specifically designed for residential use and may not provide adequate protection in non-residential applications.

I bought 2, one for the house, one for the truck..looks like I will be using both in the house and looking for another type for the truck


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

I was just about to buy a couple myself - so thanks for this.

MHFs has saved me more money!!


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

Here is link to information that I posted about CO alarms some months ago. May be of help in locating a suitable product.

CO link


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi St Aubyns

I think you may have seen my post about these.... I have altered the post there to alert any prospective purchaser.

See Here <

But .. I have also checked the LLoyds webpage about them and even they seem to have had to post alternative instructions.

Following your post I have also managed to look at several different sets of instructions for the First Alert and the Kidde CO alarms... both seem to have instructions that would suggest that they are not suitable for motorhome use which is quite strange as I have noticed them fitted as equipment on some new motorhomes.

I don't suggest that they are OK to use now that I have read your post above but it is just that there seems now to be some doubt as to why they are not suitable.... the proximity of the cooking stove , heater and gas powered fridge are contenders ...as most alarms suggest that they should not be installed close to the stove in kitchens :roll: The fact that there are so many doors and windows.... most alarms say do not fit near doors and windows :roll: and all the sets of instructions I can find have something like this in them _" THIS PRODUCT IS INTENDED FOR USE IN ORDINARY INDOOR RESIDENTIAL AREAS."_

I certainly think that it would be good to know if any of the domestic alarms can meet the needs of the motorhome .... I am also sorry you ended up with the two that it seems you cannot use in the van, at least you will be safer at home :wink: and good luck with your search for a specialist motor home CO detector ...I will report back if I find one.

Mike


----------

